# Ram Ecodiesel 1500 v F-150 2.7L turbo gasser



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice little side by side comparison.

RAM comes out on top. Fuel economy pretty amazing.

Price for Eco diesel & 8 speed trans not as bad as you think.






Another interesting perspective from a Ford mechanic.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just took delivery of my new F150 XLT Extended cab, 3.5 Ecoboost, Max Towing package, etc. Dealer hit the order button twice, so they got two of these.









Got a very good deal.

Ralph


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Barry nice looking ride. Congratulations.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Interesting info from the Ford mechanic. I wonder what an experienced Ram mechanic would say about Rams. It hadn't occurred to me that the Ram diesel had been used for a long time in Europe for proving grounds. That makes it more interesting to me. I've wondered if the Ecoboost engines had issues.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sold on this truck. Thing I like about the Ram is its more the size of the 3/4-1 tons.
The F-150, a very fine truck, looks like it's a "3/4 scale" version of the superduty. I'm sure that may be appealing to some buyers.

$4,500 is not bad for the diesel/8 speed. 
Nowhere near $8,000 Some were claiming.

I'd love to see that Ecodiesel and 8 speed in a full size SUV!!!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

You are in luck. Go get a Jeep Grand Cherokee diesel. Oh I guess that isn't full sized. Does Ram even make a suburban size vehicle?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This F150 has a towing rating of 12,200 lbs vs my 2000 F250 7.3 diesel that has a rating of 12,100 lbs.

I don't think I would ever pull that much on a F150 but I sure like to have the reserve capacity. My 2012 F150 Ecoboost pulled 8-9000 lbs better that my F250 diesel.

I just don't trust that the brakes, tranny, rear-end, etc would hold up as well under heavy usage as a 3/4 or 1 ton truck. Can probably get away with it occasionally, but day-to-day use would probably kill it.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> You are in luck. Go get a Jeep Grand Cherokee diesel. Oh I guess that isn't full sized. Does Ram even make a suburban size vehicle?


I know, right? It's like all I want is a Tahoe or a 1500 with a little dmax and a real efficient transmission.
These auto companies just make me shake my head...
Here Dodge comes out with a perfect little diesel and 8 speed transmission that would save fuel costs tremendously, and you can't get it in a big SUV.
So stupid.
Maybe dodge will offer a Durango with a Ecodiesel and the 8 speed


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Is the Durango even a "full" sized SUV?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Is the Durango even a "full" sized SUV?


Nope.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Drove the RAM 1500 EcoDiesel 4x2 on a 46 mile RT this evening. about 2 mi on CR, ~4 mi on FM Rd, ~30 mi on I-20 sometimes at 80 mph, ~6 mi on state hwy, ~4 mi in town driving and averaged 25.8 mpg. Nice driving pickup. 26 gal fuel tank indicates driving range in excess of 600 mi when full- depends on mpg indicated on current trip.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Man that's unreal. Now I know yours is a 1/2 ton 4x2 with a 3L diesel, but that's double my 08' F-350 with a 6.4L pearstroke.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Man that's unreal. Now I know yours is a 1/2 ton 4x2 with a 3L diesel, but that's double my 08' F-350 with a 6.4L pearstroke.


so when are you going to trot on down to your local Ram dealership? They are too new to find many used diesel Rams so new it is. I'll be looking forward to when you post pics and give use your owners review.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> so when are you going to trot on down to your local Ram dealership? They are too new to find many used diesel Rams so new it is. I'll be looking forward to when you post pics and give use your owners review.


Yeah...I'll get right on that, Teslan.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Update...Saturday I drove the RAM 1500 EcoDiesel 4x2 from the ranch, through Tyler, TX, E-W to purchase chemical at Red River, a RT distance of about 48 miles, hitting most of the lights green and averaged 28.3 mpg city/highway. Tyler pop. = ~100,000.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I was at the fair this weekend and there was a Nissan full size there with a sign that says 5.0 cummins. No literature or sales guy etc. It looked really fancy which is one of my complaints about most of the lighter duty diesels. They should put these in the lower trim levels cause the people who buy them are going for cheap transportation.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

vhaby said:


> Update...Saturday I drove the RAM 1500 EcoDiesel 4x2 from the ranch, through Tyler, TX, E-W to purchase chemical at Red River, a RT distance of about 48 miles, hitting most of the lights green and averaged 28.3 mpg city/highway. Tyler pop. = ~100,000.


Thanks. Please keep giving updates.


----------



## circlehfarms (Aug 20, 2012)

The eco diesel just seems like a gutless wonder to me. The 3.5 ecoboost has 100 more hp. And I'm not sure I've ever seen an eco diesel but I see ecoboost 150s everywhere.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah but Ecodiesel gets all its torque at 2000rpm. Ford gets all its torque at 4000 rpm
You can have the HP trophy.
Give me torque down low.
The tests prove the Dodge tows better and gets better fuel mileage empty or loaded.
If I wanted to win a race, I'd probably go with the Ford gasser.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

circlehfarms said:


> The eco diesel just seems like a gutless wonder to me. The 3.5 ecoboost has 100 more hp. And I'm not sure I've ever seen an eco diesel but I see ecoboost 150s everywhere.....


My town friends can never understand the difference between diesel power and gas power, diesel power wins hands down in torque, torque is what does the work, horsepower is how fast it can do the work *if* it has enough torque.

I explained it to my father like this once, we could pull the 903 Cummins out of our big articulated tractor and drop a diesel in it out of a Super 88, if you had a low enough gear the Super 88 motor would then have enough torque to still pull the 25 foot chisel plow, however its not gonna pull it at 6mph like the 400hp 903 Cummins could.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

circlehfarms said:


> The eco diesel just seems like a gutless wonder to me. The 3.5 ecoboost has 100 more hp. And I'm not sure I've ever seen an eco diesel but I see ecoboost 150s everywhere.....


Denigrate the RAM1500 EcoDiesel 4x2 all you want, but we purchased it to run errands/get ranch supplies/mineral, etc. and as a weekend use vehicle instead of an SUV. I have hooked up the 14-ft stock trailer to move a couple of heifers across the hay meadow to a trap and it was like the trailer wasn't behind it- haven't use the RAM 1500 EcoDiesel 4x2 to tow a loaded trailer on the highway bc we have an '04 5.4 L F150, that may get 16 mpg highway, to use for trailer towing. The F150 mostly stays under the carport now, as we enjoy getting the much better fuel economy from the EcoDiesel along with a car-like ride and updated features.

One more feature of the RAM 1500 EcoDiesel 4x2- if I want to put my foot down on the accelerator no one leaves us in the dust, especially when entering I-20 on a short entrance ramp...


----------



## circlehfarms (Aug 20, 2012)

mlappin said:


> My town friends can never understand the difference between diesel power and gas power, diesel power wins hands down in torque, torque is what does the work, horsepower is how fast it can do the work *if* it has enough torque.
> I explained it to my father like this once, we could pull the 903 Cummins out of our big articulated tractor and drop a diesel in it out of a Super 88, if you had a low enough gear the Super 88 motor would then have enough torque to still pull the 25 foot chisel plow, however its not gonna pull it at 6mph like the 400hp 903 Cummins could.


I understand the torque and diesel deal. I burn more diesel fuel on accident before lunch on Sunday than most people do in a week. But it seems this thread is about the best "grocery getter". It all depends on your needs I guess. To me a half ton truck is a waste of time anyways. I don't mean that disrespectfully. I have been through this several times personally by trying to justify a separate truck to run errands. In my situation it's never been worth it. When you are in the errand truck you never have all the stuff you need, that is unless you have two of every tool thats in your "real truck". I hate switching between trucks. But back to the OP, I would go with the ford all day simply because when you by a dodge, whether it has a Cummins or whatever the eco diesel is, is still a dodge, aka the biggest pos known to man.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol......I tend to agree, but that's only because of past experiences......I haven't "driven one lately"....of course in my case I "haven't sold one lately" that's where I always seemed to get soaked.....
Sure wish Nissan would bring their little diesel truck over to the states.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

It is ridiculous that these truck threads always end the same way....

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> It is ridiculous that these truck threads always end the same way....
> 
> Regards, Mike


Lol....it's been that way since the big three were founded and its the same way with tractors......don't know why folk are so combative about their automobile/truck/tractors but I can assure you, it's a real thing......only way I would have another Dodge is someone to give me one. (Or a cant pass deal on a cummins) Too much water done ran under that bridge for me......but to each his own.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol......I tend to agree, but that's only because of past experiences......I haven't "driven one lately"....of course in my case I "haven't sold one lately" that's where I always seemed to get soaked.....
> Sure wish Nissan would bring their little diesel truck over to the states.


The other day I saw a Toyota Hilux drive by. The Hilux that the rest of the world gets with the small diesel engine. I almost followed it to ask the person how they have one in the U.S.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

GM has their little Thai diesel out now but I don't know anyone who has one yet.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> GM has their little Thai diesel out now but I don't know anyone who has one yet.
> 
> Regards, Mike


When the gas Colorado is listed at $38k the higher price for that little diesel would be hard to stomach for a small pickup with a questionable history.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> When the gas Colorado is listed at $38k the higher price for that little diesel would be hard to stomach for a small pickup with a questionable history.


Isn't that comparable to the Japanese trucks? I have seen the interior of the Colorado/Canyons and they are much nicer than the Toyotas....which are very bland imo.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

One thing about all vehicles they are all made cheap and sold high.
All are over priced.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> GM has their little Thai diesel out now but I don't know anyone who has one yet.
> Regards, Mike


Is that a full size truck? Im purty sure I saw a full size Chevy the other day that was a diesel, but it was a 1/2 ton.....good looking truck and quiet.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

circlehfarms said:


> I understand the torque and diesel deal. I burn more diesel fuel on accident before lunch on Sunday than most people do in a week. But it seems this thread is about the best "grocery getter". It all depends on your needs I guess. To me a half ton truck is a waste of time anyways. I don't mean that disrespectfully. I have been through this several times personally by trying to justify a separate truck to run errands. In my situation it's never been worth it. When you are in the errand truck you never have all the stuff you need, that is unless you have two of every tool thats in your "real truck". I hate switching between trucks. But back to the OP, I would go with the ford all day simply because when you by a dodge, whether it has a Cummins or whatever the eco diesel is, is still a dodge, aka the biggest pos known to man.....


They're all junk....
Seriously, for what we pay for them, the damn things oughta be able to print money out the AC vents.
I'm out in the California desert right now, and Dodge rules the roost.
The park rangers and forestry types are driving a mix of Fords & Superdutys
GM not making a good showing.

Today's half tons aren't far behind the 1 ton SRW of 15 yrs ago. A lot more capable than the old 1/2 ton our fathers drove,


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Is that a full size truck? Im purty sure I saw a full size Chevy the other day that was a diesel, but it was a 1/2 ton.....good looking truck and quiet.


Colorado/Canyon are close in size to a Tacoma and the little Thai diesel is a 4 cylinder.....thinking they call them mid-size but maybe not.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Swv.farmer said:


> All are over priced.


Without doubt....I saw ads for 2 of the Big Three(thats how you avoid bitching) that are offering 5 figure discounts/rebates on full size new trucks....that tells you what kind of profit margin they are turning.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> Isn't that comparable to the Japanese trucks? I have seen the interior of the Colorado/Canyons and they are much nicer than the Toyotas....which are very bland imo.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes they are comparable. I actually don't like the interior of the Colorado from the pics I've seen. To plasticy. But that's me. I like the bland. But I don't like the price of the Tacomas for not a real improvement over the last model. I've read reviews that they aren't as good as the older Tacoma. And looking at the prices one can buy a new Tundra for just a couple grand more then a new Tacoma. I'm sure the same is with a Silverado and Colorado. And in the future will be the same with a F150 and the "new to U.S." ranger. As will the new Jeep pickup price compared to a Ram 1500. It seems the thing to do is charge a premium for a smaller pickup these days.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> They're all junk....
> Seriously, for what we pay for them, the damn things oughta be able to print money out the AC vents.
> I'm out in the California desert right now, and Dodge rules the roost.
> The park rangers and forestry types are driving a mix of Fords & Superdutys
> ...


Have you been new tractor or farm equipment shopping lately? Makes trucks seem to be reasonably priced. LOL.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

circlehfarms said:


> I understand the torque and diesel deal. ... But back to the OP, I would go with the ford all day simply because when you by a dodge, whether it has a Cummins or whatever the eco diesel is, is still a dodge, aka the biggest pos known to man.....


Sorry, I didn't mean to start a brotherly argument about which truck, or trucks are best, or even name calling truck makes. About 90% of my customers who come to purchase alfalfa in the field are pulling their trailers using RAM trucks. So, when Dodge came out with the 8 speed transmission EcoDiesel, we decided to try our first ever Dodge truck, and so far after one year, we have no regrets.

Up to this time I have been stubbornly sold on Ford trucks and cars. I still have our first Ford F250 pickup purchased used, a 1967 model V-8 gas guzzler that may have gotten 13 mpg highway empty, and maybe 9 mpg carrying a wind-breaker 10-ft cab over camper. We ran it with three gas tanks, two on gauge and the other ungauged. We'd start a trip on the ungauged tank and when the engine started sputtering, I'd switch to the 2nd tank, run it empty, and switch to the 3rd tank. When the 3rd tank got to half empty, I'd start looking for a gas station that had the lowest price to refill all tanks. Times were in the '70s and early '80s and gas wasn't cheap.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Vol said:


> It is ridiculous that these truck threads always end the same way....
> 
> Regards, Mike


Same everywhere Mike, in my county is even divided in half. The Eastern half is Ford/Dodge and Western side, GM. Mainly, because the Ford/Dodge plants are south of the Eastern half and GM south of the Western half. So I am exposed to the badgering, seems like all the time. You just gotta be like a duck in a rain storm, let it roll off.

The most important point is they all are building a better (as far as fuel economy and carrying capacity) product. The arguments will most likely continue as different trucks being built, they all have some great things / features. As someone mentioned somewhere on this site, today's half ton is almost equal to an older one ton as far as payload. Fuel economy maybe doubled or better and all of them are building a product with features that appeal to different people.

So as long as there is more than one truck builder (or tractor other equipment), the better for 'us' the consumers (product improvements, hopefully). And gives us something to brag / complain / show off or put digs in. Nothing wrong with a little 'friendly' discussions (as long as they are civil, that is).

I have drove Dodge and Fords, just with my FIL being a GM worker / retiree, it is a lot easier, driving into his yard with a GM vehicle than other brands (he will buy the beer, might be a motive, not that I am easily influenced ).

Larry


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have mostly Ram/Dodge truck owners come here for hay also. Followed by older Fords. However when I ask the owners of the newer Rams that are 2500 and higher how they like their trucks they all say that they've been in the shop way to many times compared to older models of any brand. I know a GM mechanic. He told me that he doesn't know how GM is letting the new 2016 trucks out of the factories the amount of problems are so great on them. Of course he is only seeing the ones that have problems. I rarely have 1/2 ton trucks come anymore since I sell 3x3 bales.


----------

